# How to Drive from Buffalo to Leesburg, VA?



## travelplanner70 (Jul 11, 2011)

Originally, I thought of taking Rt. 15 through Harrisburg.  But, mapquest also routes down Route 219. 

If anyone is familiar with both ways to Washington, DC from Buffalo, NY, could you comment on which is a better drive?

Thanks so much. 

(Big Matt has gotten me from Leesburg to VA Beach.)

Thanks all for  your help.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you have to stop in Leesburg?

From Buffalo NY, I would not go through Harrisburg, I would go the 219 way and through Altoona on I-99. Go the western way.  Try google maps it will show you.  Google maps will want you to take I-66 in VA, but I would keep going on I-81 down to I-64 and take that - much better route than Leesburg.

By going down I-81 instead of cutting across on I-66 in VA, Google maps says it is 30 minutes more, but I am telling you by going near D.C. you are risking more than 30 minutes.

Good luck.

JMHO.

I am looking at Google maps again. And it actually has you taking I-66 but going no where near Leesburg, instead taking 17 down to meet I-95.  That might not be too bad, because that part of I-66 flies, and I would think I-17 isn't that bad either and you skip down to Fredricksburg on I-95 where the traffic starts to clear up from DC traffic.

Why do you want to stop in Leesburg?


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 12, 2011)

DavidnJudy said:


> Do you have to stop in Leesburg?
> 
> From Buffalo NY, I would not go through Harrisburg, I would go the 219 way and through Altoona on I-99. Go the western way.  Try google maps it will show you.  Google maps will want you to take I-66 in VA, but I would keep going on I-81 down to I-64 and take that - much better route than Leesburg.
> 
> ...



This is approximately the route we take to Virginia/ Fl . It seems faster than the Route 15 way.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 12, 2011)

John - Would you suggest taking I-64 or taking I-66 and cutting down I-17?

(In either case they don't go through Leesburg)


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 12, 2011)

17 used to be a good option, but now there is so much development that there are a ton of traffic lights.  Also, 17 can back up for about five miles getting back onto 95 south.  

I wouldn't go that way.

The 81 route is very easy until you get to Richmond, and then 64 is a nightmare from Williamsburg to Norfolk.  If you take 81 to 64, just take 295 around to 460 and go that way.


----------



## dwojo (Jul 17, 2011)

Take the 219 it is faster and less stressful.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jul 18, 2011)

If I take the 219 way to VA beach, I will need to stop halfway.  (Too old to make a 12 hour trip in one day  )  Where would you recommend?  It seems like this route takes you through pretty rural sections of PA.  I would like to Priceline the hotel.  Disadvantage of staying at Harrisburg is that the hotels are really expensive due to its proxitmity to Hershey.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 19, 2011)

*Breezewood PA*

Breezewood, PA is about half way. Cool little town - nice Bob Evans there with a cool store (kind of like a real nice cracker barrel.)  Just a nice little town where 76 and I 70 meet.  It is about 5 hours from Buffalo, And the from Breezewood to Virginia Beach is about 6 hours


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 19, 2011)

Hagerstown, MD is a good place to stop


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 19, 2011)

If you take 70 to 81, then yes Hagerstown is a good choice. Google maps has you staying on 522 down to I-81 which doesn't go through hagerstown.  But I imagine 522 isn't as fast as 70 to 81 (even though google maps says it is 13 minutes shorter to stay on 522.)  So yeah hagerstown would be a good place to stay if you want to drive a little further on your first day.


----------

